# Well worn blower housing fix



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

The pictures show my way of fixing a Honda HS1132 that was really pitted from previous owners stone driveway.

I will let everyone know how it stands up to this winters snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Whatever works! Let us know.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If anything, you have reduced the clearance between the housing and impeller, which should work in favor of the performance of the machine. By chance, did you use some sort of adhesive under the plastic?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've done that with old MTDs before. Lined the drum with part of a 5 gallon bucket. It adds about 10' to the distance it will throw snow.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I did try adhesive....but it did not hold the plastic pail very well. Certainly not enough to use it with adhesive only.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> I've done that with old MTDs before. Lined the drum with part of a 5 gallon bucket. It adds about 10' to the distance it will throw snow.



That's nice to know......Thanks


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

RoyP said:


> That's nice to know......Thanks





RoyP said:


> The pictures show my way of fixing a Honda HS1132 that was really pitted from previous owners stone driveway.
> 
> I will let everyone know how it stands up to this winters snow.


I have to report that with this latest very wet heavy snow. My plastic pail lining of the impeller housing must of gotten caught or sucked up into the impeller. I've lost about 3/4 of the pail lining. Since I'm without a heated garage to work in.....have to wait until spring, before relining it again. I will use the counter sunk stainless steel screws, that very well could still be there, but use a larger diameter washer to hold the plastic down, away from the impeller.

I had planned to pull the auger & impeller in the spring to repaint all surfaces. Now I have just to find another pail....Guess I have to shop at Home Depot.....get a orange pail.

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If I may ask, what is the circumference of the auger housing?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If I may ask, what is the circumference of the auger housing?


Oh my dear friend.....your going to have to wait for that answer......right now it's full of leftover slush.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ah, understood.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What did it look like before you fixed it? 
Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> What did it look like before you fixed it?
> Do you have any before pictures?


 Pretty self evident just from his first post.

*Well worn blower housing fix* 
 The pictures show my way of fixing a Honda HS1132 that was really pitted from previous owners stone driveway.

I will let everyone know how it stands up to this winters snow. 
Attached Thumbnails   


Roy did you think using pop rivets with washers? as long as the impeller clearance to housing allows it.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

RoyP said:


> The pictures show my way of fixing a Honda HS1132 that was really pitted from previous owners stone driveway.
> 
> I will let everyone know how it stands up to this winters snow.


nice work. that won't wear through again, in this century. or at least, not in our lifetimes.
she's good to go...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> What did it look like before you fixed it?
> Do you have any before pictures?


These are the pictures before installing the plastic.


I did think of pop rivets but was afraid that they would loosen with the vibration of the machine. What I have to do the next time is put a larger washer holding the plastic pail in place.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ehh, pop-rivets are usually aluminum, which is pretty soft. 

What about truck bed liner?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Lining*



db9938 said:


> What about truck bed liner?


I saw one someone had Rhino liner sprayed in. It was very rough and apparently didn't work out. I've thought about trying some of the epoxy concrete coatings like used in garages without the grit added. If it would apply smooth, hold up and be slick, might be worth a try.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

I've used double sided waterproof bonding tape in different applications. I think it would work well in conjunction with the bucket and the screws with wider washers.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

If there where a Rhino liner spray that was slick....that probably would be great. But everything that I've seen is very course. I did consider that concrete coating, I do like that idea.. 

Koreywill: We can I get that two sided tape.....that would be nice to hold the pail in place while bolting it in.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Normex said:


> Pretty self evident just from his first post.


Yes, I read his first post and any damage is covered by his fix. No need to show me his after pictures again, I saw them.
Seeing it before the fix is more evident. no guessing then.



RoyP said:


> These are the pictures before installing the plastic.
> 
> 
> I did think of pop rivets but was afraid that they would loosen with the vibration of the machine. What I have to do the next time is put a larger washer holding the plastic pail in place.


Thanks for the before pictures.
I wonder if an application of a Liquid metal would have worked?
It is a patented process that allows the application of metal in a cold, liquid form.
You can brush or roll or spray it on, you could use a spatula too.

Check it out,
How to Cold Spray Real Metal

I heard about this stuff a while ago, I have yet to know anyone that has tried it.
That is why I asked for the before pictures, I wanted to see how bad it was before you covered it. You can't see that with the after pictures. 

Did you beef some of the rot/holes with something like JB weld before you added the plastic over it?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Yes, I read his first post and any damage is covered by his fix. No need to show me his after pictures again, I saw them.
> Seeing it before the fix is more evident. no guessing then.
> 
> 
> ...



Ed: I tried researching that Liquid Metal.....seems a little more advance & maybe more then I need right now...not sure.

I did not try JB weld product before putting on the plastic pail.

I'm going to try the plastic pail idea again, since while it was working, I threw snow so far that it was unreal. If I can't get it to hold up. I may take it to a welding shop, and have them just weld in a new impeller housing, right over the top of what is already there. They may have to reduce the length of the impeller blades... I don't see that as a large lost. 

In the mean time. I'm looking for anyone that has used concrete coating on a steel surface.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also want to pop in a new drain hole in the rear or where ever it makes sense as you are covering the original drain hole up.

I would try to find a good adhesive to not only bond the plastic to the metal but to protect the metal from getting moisture between the plastic and metal and accelerating it's demise.
Having said that it might be hard as I think the buckets are made out of either polyethylene or polypropylene and most adhesives won't work on them.

I'd still seal the surface of the impeller housing before permanently installing the liner.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You need to use stainless:

Ariens Modified & Repowered 1032 (pics)


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

RoyP You can get the tape at auto parts stores or big box stores. Here's what I used although I'm sure there are others. I used it to attached some vinyl to the wheel well of my car has it had worn through and left a lot of holes. One year later the vinyl is still holding. 3M Super Strong Automotive Attachment Tape - 03609.
Good luck.
*
*


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd still seal the surface of the impeller housing before permanently installing the liner.


I put a fair amount of thought into this when I welded a new steel liner inside my impeller housing and not wanting it to rot from the inside out. I've been fixing airplanes for over 25 years and probably overthought this. In the aerospace industry there are numerous adhesives and coatings with respect to corrosion protection and bonding between mated pieces. While I was pondering what products I should apply to seal between layers it dawned on me. Airplanes are not made from welded steel. 

If I smeared some fancy 2 part goop on first I wasn't going to be able to weld thru it. I ended up using several coats of good primer on everything first. Then I used a wire wheel and took all the primer off right where the welds would be. Thanks to google I learned what the autobody folks do to deal with this. I picked up can of weld thru primer (from a big box store no less) applied to both pieces along the edges, some magic goop adhesive brushed in the center and started welding. 

When that was done I coated the outside of all the welds with some Por-15 Por Patch to seal all the pin holes in the welds.
Again, I probably over thought it. If it does rot from the inside out, at least I tried.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Some small pics of the process mentioned above.
































In the second pic you see the silver stuff. It's this and weldable.
Cold-Galvanizing-Compound


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

dbert ... not you.  You are way past what I was talking about. I was just concerned seeing the inside of the housing where the plastic liner was ripped away seeing all the rust. It looked so rough that that guy should really try to seal that surface before trying to put a permanent liner in there. That and make sure he has a drain hole as his was covered with the plastic.

Your job is what everyone would want if they had the money to pay someone or the time, skills and patience to do it themselves.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dbert said:


> Some small pics of the process


dbert, that I is some outstanding craftsmanship on the bucket. 

What material did you use for the impeller kit, looks like plastic?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

What type of machine is that....your impeller housing is the same depth for 360° Mine is wider on the top & bottom then the sides.

Appreciate all the post to this thread !!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Grunt said:


> dbert, that I is some outstanding craftsmanship on the bucket.
> 
> What material did you use for the impeller kit, looks like plastic?


Yes Grunt, plastic.
A thread I started last year. No updates unfortunately.
hdpe-impeller-seals



RoyP said:


> What type of machine is that....


Kind of a long story Roy
A "someday" project.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Shryp said:


> You need to use stainless:
> 
> Ariens Modified & Repowered 1032 (pics)



I love your metal work. but without a metal roller, I'm limited to using plastic. Nice job


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It isn't mine. I wish I could do that...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Shryp would you mind If I asked what is the hook for at top middle of bucket?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Normex said:


> Hi Shryp would you mind If I asked what is the hook for at top middle of bucket?


As I said before, not mine. I think he uses it as a tie down on his trailer. See the link above the first picture for his thread.


----------

